
Microsoft Anti-Porn Workers Sue Over PTSD - Osiris
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/01/11/microsoft-anti-porn-workers-sue-over-ptsd.html
======
k_sze
Duplicate of what was already posted 10 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13378346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13378346)

